# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Παπαγάλοι με λουρί

## CreCkotiels

Καλημερα σε ολα τα μελη του φορουμ!!Καθως εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ κατι πληροφοριες για παπαγαλους πετυχα μερικες φωτογραφιες που μου προκαλεσαν τις εξης αποριες..
σε πολλα πετ σοπ πουλανε λουρακια για σκυλους αλλα τωρα ηρθαν και τα ρουρια για παπαγαλους,ειναι σωστος και ασφαλες τροπος για τον παπαγαλο μας ο οποιος δεν ειναι εξημερομενος να πεταει με αυτο τον τροπο??για τυχον χρηση αυτου του αξεσουαρ πρεπει ο παπαγαλος μας να ειναι ημερος ή απλα βαζουμε το λουρι χωρις καποιο τετοιο δυσταγμο?θα αποτελει ενα γρηγορο και ευγολο τροπο εξημερωσης?θα ηταν καλη ιδα μια πτηση του παπαγαλου στην εξοχη με το λουρι , και τελος
τι κινδυνοι αλλα και τι οφελοι μπορει να υπαρξουν με αυτην την  τεχνικη??
Ελπιζω αυτο το θεμα να ειναι αιτια να δημιουργηθει ενα ενημερωτικο ποστ απο τις απαντησεις ολων σας και να δωσει νεες φρεσκες ιδεες ...

----------


## xrisam

Mαριε εννοεις Harness και οχι λουρί να ένα βίντεο για την χρήση του:




Mαριε harness χρησιμοποιούν κάποια μέλη του φόρουμ μας όπως ο Stefan και νομίζω και η Βίκυ, σίγουρα αυτοί ξέρουν να σου πουν. 

Αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι ήδη εξημερωμένο το πουλάκι πριν.

Και έγω θελω για την Πηνελοπη μου αλλά δεν έχω βρει στην Ελλάδα, το έχει δει καπου? Αν ναι μην το γράψεις δημόσια γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται από τους κανονες αλλά στείλε ενα πμ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ δεν ηξερα οτι λεγεται ετσι,και ζητω συγνωμη,απλα μου φανηκε εξυπνο αλλα μου μπηκαν πολυ κινδυνοι στο μυαλο!!!Αρα θελω να προσθεσω στις ερωτησεις μου
5. σε τι χωρο πρεπει να το χρησιμοποιουμε(πχ. παραλια,σε καμπο , σε βουνο κτλ)?
6. αν παρουμε για σκυλακι ή για καποιο αλλο ζωακι που ειναι στα μετρα του πτηνου μας , θα εχουμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα?
Δυστυχως δεν εχω ρωτησει σε καποιο πετ σοπ  κα.Χρυσα , αλλα θα κοιταξω και να ειστε σιγουρη πως θα σας πω αμεσα!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## CreCkotiels

και ακομα μια αμεση λυση και φανταστικη κατα την αποψη μου,που θα μας βοηθησει ολους αν ειμαστε συμφωνοι με το "harness"  ειναι μια ιδεα απο ενα μελος μας...
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...κοκατιλ!
δεν ειναι ομως στην κατασκευη ολες οι φωτογραφιες... :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Efthimis98

> σε πολλα πετ σοπ πουλανε λουρακια για σκυλους αλλα τωρα ηρθαν και τα  ρουρια για παπαγαλους,ειναι σωστος και ασφαλες τροπος για τον παπαγαλο  μας ο οποιος δεν ειναι εξημερομενος να πεταει με αυτο τον τροπο??


Χμμ... aviator harness... πολύ καλή λύση για εξημερωμένους παπαγάλους και όχι γι' αυτούς που μας φοβούνται. Είναι μία πολύ καλή επιλογή για να βγαίνουν οι παπαγάλοι βόλτα μαζί σας με πλήρη ασφάλεια. Παρόλα αυτά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μάθει να το δέχεται πάνω του και πρέπει να εξασκηθεί από μικρό σε αυτό. Αν δεν έχει εξοικειωθεί μαζί του τότε σε μεγάλη ηλικία θέλει υπερπροσπάθεια. Από περιέργεια, πόσο κόστιζε στο μαγαζί; γιατί από όσο ξέρω είναι ακριβούτσικα!! 

Στις 1,2,3,4,5,6 σου απαντάω παρακάτω: 




> 5. σε τι χωρο πρεπει να το χρησιμοποιουμε(πχ. παραλια,σε καμπο , σε βουνο κτλ)?


Όπου θες αν το έχει μάθει, σε βουνό, σε πάρκο που δεν έχει σκυλιά και γατιά αφού είναι επικίνδυνα και ο παπαγάλος θα αγχωθεί και θα χτυπιέται, σε κάμπο, μαζί σου στο μπαλκόνι, στην αυλή κ.α.




> 6. αν παρουμε για σκυλακι ή για καποιο αλλο ζωακι που ειναι στα μετρα του πτηνου μας , θα εχουμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα?


Αν είναι στα μέτρα του πουλιού, και δεν είναι χαλαρό ( μην σου φύγει ο παπαγάλος ) και συνδυάζει και ελαστικότητα τότε ναι. Τα aviator harnes έχουν ελαστικότητα έτσι ώστε να σταματάει σταδιακά ο παπαγάλος και όχι απότομα. Απομιμήσεις όπως αλυσίδες στο πόδι, σχοινιά κ.α απαγορεύονται ρητά!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ευθυμη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις πληροφοριες,νομιζω οτι κανει γυρω στα 6 με 20 ευρω απο γνωστο μαγαζι στο ιντερνετ!!!

----------


## xrisam

> Αχ δεν ηξερα οτι λεγεται ετσι,και ζητω συγνωμη,απλα μου φανηκε εξυπνο αλλα μου μπηκαν πολυ κινδυνοι στο μυαλο!!!Αρα θελω να προσθεσω στις ερωτησεις μου
> 5. σε τι χωρο πρεπει να το χρησιμοποιουμε(πχ. παραλια,σε καμπο , σε βουνο κτλ)?
> 6. αν παρουμε για σκυλακι ή για καποιο αλλο ζωακι που ειναι στα μετρα του πτηνου μας , θα εχουμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα?
> Δυστυχως δεν εχω ρωτησει σε καποιο πετ σοπ  κα.Χρυσα , αλλα θα κοιταξω και να ειστε σιγουρη πως θα σας πω αμεσα!!!


Καλά κανεις και φοβάσαι γιατί είναι κάτι που πρέπει να μάθεις πρώτα για το χρησιμοποιήσεις με αασφάλεια.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω εμπειρία αλλα πιστεύω οτι κάποιο παιδί θα σου πει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

σας εστειλα πμ για το που και ποσο θα τα βρειτε !!
Οποτε θα μπορουσαν καποια ,ελλα που το χρησιμοποιουν να μας πουν τροπους χρησεις?

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλημέρα και από μένα!

Δεν έχω και πολύ μεγάλη εμπειρία με το harness, το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε 4 πουλάκια! Τα πουλάκια αυτά το δέχτηκαν καλά και με σχετική ευκολία!
Το έχω δοκιμάσει και σε άλλα που δεν το ήθελαν με τίποτα και ας ήταν ήμερα! Οπότε νομίζω ότι είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα!

Γενικώς είναι καλύτερο εκεί που θα το χρησιμοποιήσουμε ο χώρος να είναι ανοιχτός και να μην υπάρχουν εμπόδια στα οποία μπορεί να μπλεχτεί το πουλάκι!
Δλδ πουλάκια μου που ανέβηκαν σε δεντρα φοβήθηκα μην τυλιχτούν γύρω απο κανένα κλαδί κ μετά δυσκολευτώ να τα ξεμπλέξω!

Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες εν δράσει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Βίκυ, ποια θα μπει στον διαγωνισμό;;;  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βίκυ, ποια θα μπει στον διαγωνισμό;;;


Ευθύμη οι συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες είναι αρκετά παλιές... πάνε πάνω από 2 χρόνια που είχα τον Μάρκο (ίσως κάποιοι θυμάστε ότι είναι το μικρό που μου δραπέτευσε και τον εχασα)! Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω χάσει την όρεξη μου για φωτογραφίες από τότε που πήρε φωτιά το εκτροφείο.. άλλωστε δεν είναι και τα μοντέλα μου πλέον για φωτογράφιση έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει...
Θα δούμε...

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ λυπηρό Βίκυ αυτό που συνέβη στο εκτροφείο, αλλά ήταν μία άτυχη στιγμή. Στον καθένα θα μπορούσε να συμβεί!! 
Τον θυμάμαι τον μικρό, είναι αυτός που ήταν με το λουράκι και σε ένα μπαλκόνι έτσι;; 

Μην ανησυχείς όμως, όλα θα γίνουν όπως και πριν... !!!

----------

